# Bear endtable



## underwor (Nov 16, 2004)

I visited a friend in the hills yesterday, Ole the Sawin' Swede, and he had just finished this carving. Said it took about 3 hours. He never draws a line on the log before starting, just saws things out. I have tried a couple of times and I can make a pretty good likeness of a log or a stump if I really put my mind to it.

Yes, the weather is beautiful, about 60F and no hint of snow yet in North Dakota. Doesn't look like the ski slope will be open for Thanksgiving this year, normal startup. We have had warmer weather in the past 6 weeks than we had all summer. 

Bob

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Skills Images/Class photos 035.jpg

Smaller image:

http://165.234.175.12/photos/Skills Images/Bear1.jpg


----------



## lucky (Nov 16, 2004)

Looks nice! What kind of wood did he use?


----------



## EDMman (Nov 16, 2004)

Thats very nice. Realy good work.

What ever hapened to the carvers form???


----------



## underwor (Nov 16, 2004)

The wood is blue spruce. He will soak it up with linseed oil and either scorch it or paint it depending on what the person who requested it wants. I will try to get a picture when it is done. 

Here is another one he did several years ago for a local school. This shows the before and after. All 3 bears were carved as they are, not done and reattached. This was done during the ND State Fair at his booth. He has been there for about 20+ years. He spent about 3 days on it between visiting with everyone in the state. It was in cottonwood.

http://165.234.175.12/ole.jpg

Bob


----------



## johncinco (Nov 17, 2004)

I am always impressed with guys that can do stuff like that. God gave em something that I sure missed. Guess I got a second helping smartazz instead!

The only Art I ever had in me was Art-riteous. 

Buhduh bum.


----------

